# ICQ per PHP Script ?



## GodWar (26. September 2005)

Guten Morgen!

Also ich habe ein kleines Script, welches eigendlich ICQ Nachrichten schicken soll:



> <?
> if ($_POST['submit'] != "") {
> 
> $icqnum = $_POST['icqnum'];
> ...


Frage! Warum sendet der mir die Nachrichten nicht?


----------



## Dr Dau (26. September 2005)

Hallo!

Evtl. liegt es ja daran?! 

```
C:\>ping pager.icq.com
Unbekannter Host pager.icq.com.
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Wie lautet denn der Host?
Würd mich mal interessieren?
Weiss es einer/ jemand hier?


----------



## GodWar (26. September 2005)

Ich hab schon dutzende durch! Aber auf icq.com gehts ja auch!


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Ja stimmt...
Mail an ICQ?


----------



## Dr Dau (26. September 2005)

Bei ICQ werden die Daten per $_POST über mehrere Scripte weiter verarbeitet..... und nicht über eine Pseudo eMail-Adresse wie z.b. ICQnummer@pager.icq.com.
Daher (so nehme ich es mal an) wird in dem Script, dass die Nachricht in die DB einträgt, auch per if-Abfrage geprüft ob die Daten von der richtigen Seite kommen..... so sollte es jedenfalls sein..... daran wirst Du also nichts machen können.

Was aber evtl. möglich währe, binde das Formular per <iframe> in deine Seite ein (so hat es ICQ im "Unified Messaging Center" auch gemacht).....

```
<iframe frameborder="0" name="pager" src="http://www.icq.com/whitepages/send_message_form.php?to=XXXXXXXXX" style="width:320px;height:375px" scrolling="No"></iframe>
```
XXXXXXXXX steht hier für die jeweilige ICQ-Nummer, die Du ja z.b. per $_POST übergeben könntest.


----------



## GodWar (26. September 2005)

Ansich schön, nur blöd wegen dem Style! Passt absolut nicht in meine HP! Müsste es nicht ne routine geben, die ICQ benutzt? Hab mir die Dateien angekuckt, die ICQ bénutzt aber nichts drauß schließen können!


----------



## franz007 (26. September 2005)

Du könntest ja einfach von http://www.icq.com/whitepages/send_message_form.php?to=XXXXXXXXX
den Quellcode nehmen und das design an deines anpassen! solange Das Formular mit den selben Variablen an die selbe Seite übergeben wird ist das doch egal! Du müsstest nur den action Pfad absolut setzen!!


----------



## SonMiko (26. September 2005)

Naja ich meinte mit E-Mail das die Mail an den Kundenservice von ICQ gehen sollte, also quasi das man dort einfach mal um "Hilfe" fragt.
Bei der momentanen Messenger Konkurrenz hat ICQ bestimmt nichts dagegen das eigene Produkt weiterzuentwickeln und vielseitig einzusetzen.
Klar das die Messages nicht per E-Mail übermittelt werden hehe...


----------



## casses rector (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
Habe das auch schon versucht! es funktioniert jedoch auf keine Weise! Weder mit irgendeinem Script noch mit dem [UIN]@pager.icq.com. Ich habe nur gehört, dass es mal ging, aber jetzt abgeschaltet wurde. Wahrscheinlich wegen Spam.   
 
Jedoch gibt es bei OneTwoMax eine Option beim Gästebuch, wo man auf einen neuen GB-Eintrag per ICQ hingewiesen wird. Keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll. Aber man kann die ja mal anschreiben   
Melde mich wenns neues gibt.

MfG

Karsten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Dezember 2005)

ICQ per PHP ist theoretisch moeglich, aber ICQ basiert auf verschiedenen Protokollen und diese sind recht komplex.
Ich hab mir mal den Verbindungsaufbau und das Senden einer Nachricht mit Ethereal angesehen und festgestellt, dass mir das wirklich zu aufwaendig ist das zu implementieren.
Mit der richtigen Doku waere das vielleicht was anderes, aber allein anhand von mitgeloggtem Traffic wird das ein schwieriges Unterfangen.


----------

